# The "Candy Corn" Cocktail Shooter - A Tribute to Hallowe'en



## Greenbomb101 (Nov 17, 2013)

*Hallowe'en 2021*. I decided to try something a litte different and came up with a layered cocktail I call "_*The Candy Corn*_". It uses three distinct liquors/liqueurs, each with a reference to Hallowe'en. Layered correctly it looks like the three layers of a traditional Hallowe'en candy corn.

Start with a short, wide three ounce shooter. I haven't tried it yet with the slimmer, taller shooter. If you use a larger glass simply divide it into thirds to get the desired effect.

* First, in honor of Hallowe'en's origins in Ireland, add one ounce of *Bailey's Original Irish Cream*.

* Next, pouring slowly over the back of a spoon, add one ounce *Hiram Walker's Pumpkin Spice Liqueur*. Pour slowly so as not to mix the ingredients. (This is a seasonal liqueur so you may want to stock up between seasons.)

* Finally, again using that spoon and pouring slowly, in honor of "Dia de Muertos" ( some say "Dia de Los Muertos") add one ounce of *José Cuervo Gold tequila*.

If you pour too fast, no worries. Let it stand a moment to settle. Slainté! Cheers! ¡Salud!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You had me at “Bailey’s Irish Cream”


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I’m not a big drinker and apparently don’t get out much. I’ve seen strawberry and cream at Valentine’s Day but have never heard of pumpkin spice liquor. Awesome presentation, it does look like candy corn!


----------



## LadyTeal (7 mo ago)

This looks delicious!


----------



## Greenbomb101 (Nov 17, 2013)

UPDATE: Trying to find pumpkin spice liqueur locally has been a DEVIL and I can't get it from out-of-state so I decided to make my own. I made both a dark (1/2 brown sugar, 1/2 white sugar) and a beautiful light orange liqueur (all white sugar). The rub - - - the sugary syrup base gives the pumpkin spice liqueur a high specific gravity which causes it to sink below or mix with the Bailey's Irish Cream. My next "experiment" will be using the same amount of pumpkin purée but half the white sugar.


----------

